

Offer: I will Build Your SaaS Application For Free - tgflynn
http://cogniception.com/wp/?p=84

======
shadowcats
I think this is a really awesome idea and I have a follow-up idea.

I'm kind of in the same boat as the poster: I'm a developer who wants to do a
SaaS but I lack a worthy idea (ie one that is actually wanted by the market).
I find it very frustrating to be told that "ideas are useless" and that
execution is everything, when all I'm yearning to do is to get started
executing.

I was writing a book called "How to find SaaS ideas" (obviously I failed to
solve that problem) and I managed to get around 230 sign-ups from just a few
random comments on HN alone, so that tells me that there is probably lots of
other people in the same boat as me.

Anyway, I think there should be a kind of online marketplace for this type of
arrangement. Ie developers can go and say "I want to build your solution for
free in exchange for SaaS distribution rights" and people with a business in
need of software improvement can go and find free code labor. Win-win.

Anyone think there's any merit to my idea here? :)

------
tomasien
This is a really good idea - my last semester of college I tried to get a
sorority to let me do this for them (bc of something PG mentioned once that
seemed like a good idea), but none of them actually could identify a problem
they had. It was weird - hanging around them they obviously had all sorts of
social friction that technology could help with, but when asking them to
identify a real problem they tried to be too smart about it, like coming up
with the most interesting idea was what I wanted.

Anyway, businesses are a bit better at identifying their problems so hopefully
you won't have any trouble here!

------
johnmurch
Love the idea and will be watching the comments/follow up.

I think a lot of developers are in a similar boat. I know
[https://assemblymade.com](https://assemblymade.com) has gone at this a bit
differently, but still - finding a problem that you can get paying customers
day 1.

Good Luck!

~~~
shadowcats
See also: [http://6artisans.com/](http://6artisans.com/)

